# Bee Venom



## SalvadorPeon (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello!

I am selling high quality bee venom and I'm looking for clients!
Does anybody know someone who wants to buy pure, high quality bee venom? or can someone tell me where can I find potential clients?

Greetings! 
Thanks!


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

No, thanks. I get more free injections than I want. 

Alex


----------



## SalvadorPeon (Jul 25, 2016)

Haha, this would not be an injection! It's powder-like. 
And very good for our health in the right hands!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Drug companies must buy it for resale to doctors for allergy testing and treatment. Try them.
Bill


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I've read in couple places now where they are putting bee venom into cosmetic products. It causes a bit of swelling and puffiness that fills out and smooths the wrinkles. The producers have to buy it from somewhere.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

so you invested in venom harvesting equip without even an idea of a market to unload it?


----------

